# First motorcycle



## Boris (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm sure many of you have seen this, but it was new to me. I found this first gasoline powered motorcycle posted on www.wired.com. The article was in a feature called "This Day in Tech". Bike is dated to Aug 30, 1885.


----------



## chris crew (Nov 9, 2011)

steampunk masterpiece


----------

